# sony pro vegas render error system low on memory



## bolloMB (Jan 25, 2009)

hi i have sony pro vegas 9 and have been rendering some clips approx 5 - 20 seconds, i have rendered about 30 clips but now when i try to render i get the system is low on memory, close apps to gain memory useage error message,
i have my paging file at 4602 and i have a 3.0Gb ram ( laptop dell xps m1530, i run VISTA), in sony pro vegas i have dynamic ram preview set at 0

looking in my task manager sony pro vegas 9 takes around 500,000k
looking at perfomance, ( all this changes slightly )

when pro vegas open - 
1.80 GB used ( out of 3.0gb)
total 3069
cached 1523
free around 50

pro vegas closed
1.26gb used
total 3069
(with changing values which are usally around)
cached 1344 or 1871
free 750 or 136 can drop to double digits ( why so low? )
pysical memory 40 % ( whats taking up so much memory)
cpu usage 10 %

----------
i usaually have apparently 50-60 processes running wich i gather is to high how to i reduce this, why is there so many.
-------------
i did have norton 360 2.0 but looking around i found out its useless and a resource hog i unistalled it and installed bitdefender 2009 total secruity as its light and good, i optized pc perfomance but still no luck ( could a defragmentation help? )
----------
so please how do i fix this 
how do i reduce ram useage
i need to render about 20 10 second clips then render a 8 min project within this week. i dont understand why all of a sudden its came up.
-----------
i also recently about a month ago done a clean reformat of my pc so its bacially new, also running service pack 2 vista, footage is m2ts rendering to wmv


----------

